# A few new GBR pics.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals its been a while since i have posted but i wanted to share a couple new pics of my few remaining German blue ram fry. they are 5 months and 3 months in these shots.

The 5 month old ram has spawned all ready with a batch of 100 or so eggs. she is doing very well and i expect her to spawn again in 2-3days.

Its also surprising at the colour difference between the two. i think there are different prominent genes in both.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rams*

any extra females u want to part with , cant seem to find any females
what are the physical differances between your males and females , haveing a hard time getting females 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Look for the distinct red belly, which you can see in Tropicana's pictures.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rams*

we have tried to no avail , everyone i get with a pink belly ends up with a huge fin and turns out to be a male


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Love the color in those rams 

Tom, look for blue specks in the middle of the white spot, and a pink belly.
Can't judge by mohawk size anymore, especially if color & growth hormones are in use.

The left ram is female, the right is male. See the difference in the black spot & belly.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice rams as always man. Looking beautiful.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments guys, DFM they are both females . And from the same parents. Ill get a shot of my males. they are also rather different looking from each other. Almost like half of the fry had different parents or something. Tom g are you looking for female Red tail rams? or German blue rams, they are very different.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rams*

i am looking for both , i have both in two diff tanks , thanks for the advice 
i will go chk mine out again ..lol
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

tom g said:


> i am looking for both , i have both in two diff tanks , thanks for the advice
> i will go chk mine out again ..lol
> thanks again
> tom


try posting a thread on the market place section...Im sure someone would be able to find some.

This is a photo share section....and lets not derails Kelly's threads more..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey hitch Thanks, no problem tom g, Considering it was christmas i was unable to get to take any good shots haha, so i will try to get them some time this weekend.


----------

